
Smart ovens have been turning on overnight and preheating to 400 degrees - Tomte
https://www.theverge.com/2019/8/14/20802774/june-smart-oven-remote-preheat-update-user-error
======
gargravarr
Who'd-a thunk that attaching an internet connection to a heating element could
be a bad idea?

In all seriousness, my (full-size) oven takes 7 minutes to pre-heat. From the
much smaller size of this thing, I can only assume it takes less time. What
sort of life do you have to lead where being able to tap a button <5 minutes
from your house to get the oven ready is a selling point? The pre-heat time is
usually offset by the time taken to prepare the food to go into the oven.

This is a toy, plain and simple. Solution looking for a problem.

~~~
beatgammit
Exactly. I like to get Papa Murphy's pizza (bake at home) for pizza night, and
my routine is:

1\. Get home 2\. Preheat oven 3\. Unwrap pizza 4\. Set table (or use restroom)
5\. Put pizza in oven

I'm rarely waiting for my oven to heat up, and of the times I am, a smart oven
wouldn't help.

------
Causality1
Connecting an oven to the internet seems like an unimaginably bad idea. Even
used as advertised this is horrible. Saying "Pre-heat your oven before you get
home!" as if a running oven in an empty house isn't just asking to burn the
place down.

------
JJarrard
The only feature I'd like on my oven, is if an electric hob doesn't have a pan
on it for 5-10 minutes.. turn itself off.. On my oven there is no indicator on
the hob, I've left it on once and almost injured myself, and my other half has
left it on for about 5 hours while we watched films in the other room, I only
noticed it because of the heat radiating from it

------
anfilt
Sounds like a great fire hazard what if someone forget something next to the
oven like a newspaper.

------
throwmebaby
2030 Article: Florida Man Charged With Hacking Into Neighbor's Oven To
Sabotage Casserole

------
tomohawk
Cell phone + driving = accident

Cell phone + cooking = ?

